# How many points Hematocrit can be reduced with a Power Red blood donation ?



## knoxhustla (Apr 22, 2020)

I am on trt and my hematocrit tested high at 54.5 so I went to the Red Cross and did a power red donation. How much would this type of donation typically reduce hematocrit and is the effect immediate?


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 22, 2020)

Fix your font.


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 22, 2020)

did this 2 weeks ago, went down 6 points


----------



## Afrazier58 (Apr 22, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> did this 2 weeks ago, went down 6 points



Wow that is really excellent results! I usually see 2-3 points after a donation.


----------



## Blacktail (Apr 22, 2020)

Mine went down 4 points.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 22, 2020)

I usually go down 1-2


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 25, 2020)

I’m lucky I guess my Hemotologist helps me out with mine ,he watches mine closely if I want to run a higher dose of test


----------



## mugzy (May 12, 2020)

Double reds usually requires a person has an uncommon blood type. I’m at the Red Cross now. Just tested at 59.1

Time to come off.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 12, 2020)

You guys are testing to damn high! high 50s even high 40s is no good


----------



## mugzy (May 13, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> You guys are testing to damn high! high 50s even high 40s is no good



Where is your HCT testing out BB?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 13, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Where is your HCT testing out BB?


on cycle never higher then 45


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 13, 2020)

more chicken ,fish and turkey less red meat will help


----------



## mugzy (May 13, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> more chicken ,fish and turkey less red meat will help



There has to be more to it then that. What is your go to cycle?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 13, 2020)

mugzy said:


> There has to be more to it then that. What is your go to cycle?


nandrolone gives me the highest hct out of all the aas ..I usually do 2 oil and a oral.My doses are newb.500 750 test 400 500 tren or 400 600 deca.30 50 dbol or 50 drol

I was always scared to go any higher then that..Im sure u double those doses then its gonna be really hard to keep sides like hct down


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 13, 2020)

mugz im a huge pussy when they stick that giant plastic needle to give blood..I turn ghost white and almost pass out everytime..Old ladies laughing at me there


----------



## Jaydub (May 13, 2020)

I'm this way too. I am a complete wuss when it comes to jabbing my veins


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 13, 2020)

I've talked to an ER doc about this. The difference between a 45 and 54 crit is not a huge difference as far as and immediate danger thing. Start getting up over 55 and you can see problems. Hydration can add a few points if you're dehydrated at BW time.

That said, donate and keep it under 52 at all times.


----------



## jpreston250300 (May 15, 2020)

Donated today and the the phlebotomists said regular blood donation vs double red was better for Testosterone patients, IDK but I gave blood. I was at 54.

Guess it’s better to donate every 4 weeks, anyone every hear this?


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 3, 2022)

I believe ip6 def helps with lowering hemo.
before using it and on 600 test 600 deca i was at 54 hemo and donated double. today ive been on trt dose of like 150mg every 10 days for like 8 weeks now and been taking ip6 for over 3 months and i was at 51 hemo today. last year on trt dose i think hemo was at 52-53. 

would it be wise to just no even donate anymore if ip6 is helping?


----------

